
R/K selection theory - not_paul_graham
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R/K_selection_theory
======
mmainguy2
i.e. Agile/BDOF selection theory

------
return0
Shouldn't this post be selected out?

~~~
kstop
It pretty much describes the startup ecosystem, so it may indeed cut too close
to the bone ^_^

